# Jumeirah?



## Punjabi Boy (Dec 20, 2005)

i know its a Dubai suburbs, but how come there are no picture of it ? i have seen lots of pics of Deira, Burdubai. but not Jumeriah?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

dubai forumers really need to take pics of such areas.

the creek and SZR and photographed daily, but sadly, the other areas are never seen


----------



## Punjabi Boy (Dec 20, 2005)

i have a question, how was Jumeirah like 15-20 years ago? was it all desert? because the area near sheikh zayed road was all desert back then, so i am assuming jumeirah to was desert.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

well, it was mainly a few houses, 
lots of beach access, 
no malls, 
no shops
however, was a nice place to live and still is, (if you dont mind the traffic)


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Punjabi Boy said:


> i have a question, how was Jumeirah like 15-20 years ago? was it all desert? because the area near sheikh zayed road was all desert back then, so i am assuming jumeirah to was desert.


yeah jumeira and umm suqueim were somewhat built up all the way towards BAA, which was where the old Chicago beach hotel used to be. but it wasnt as dense as it is today. and it didnt extend as close to the SZR as it does today either.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> well, it was mainly a few houses,
> lots of beach access,
> no malls,
> no shops
> however, was a nice place to live and still is, (if you dont mind the traffic)


Jumeriah1 had several shops, including magrudees, spinies, and the complex where johnny rockets is which at that time was an albert abbella supermarket.

in the late 80's it wasnt all desert, or anythink like! and dont be folled by that pic of szr, it is at least 25 years old, not 15 as may claim.

but the beach deffinatly was a lot nicer that today.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)




----------

